# **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** UPDATED



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you read correctly. I stuffed a P7 into an Arc LS! I've been carrying it for about a week now. Although I'm not done, I said I would post this week so here it is.

Body:
-Sterile HA Arc LS w/ 1x123 TSP (currently using R123 but will change to a 14670)

Light Engine:
-Aleph E-Screw, TriFlupic, SSC P7 CSWOI

Reflector, Lens:
-Khatod 20mm smooth reflector, shortened & turned down using a Dremel to spin it. Mineral glass lens. 


Beam is not a flood type beam. The modified Khatod produces a hotspot that is very large with a very slight hint of a donut hole. I can't stand donut holes & this is so slight that it doesn't bother me. Hotspot is 2ft in diameter at 5 foot distance. I'm working on a McR-20 as a replacement. Beamshots to come later.

So do I currently have the brightest Arc LS in the world?

Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy, I know I am! :wave:


*Update:*

Thanks Fred/PhotonFanatic's great work, I now have a 14670 Li-Ion TSP. I've also modified a McR-20 to fit (again, modified using a Dremel) & gives a much nicer beam now. Looks sexier too! Beamshot in the second post. Pics below, size comparison pic also included. 
Now my mod is complete! 

































Khatod 20mm Smooth:
















*Update:*

14670 TSP:










McR-20


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Beamshots w/ Triflupic on max. All camera settings locked. Taken from 4 ft. (Sorry the beamshots are so close together. I was limited on space)


Left: Arc LS CSWOI *McR-20*, Right: McLux PR 3x123 VVOU Direct Drive:








Left: Arc LS CSWOI Khatod 20mm, Right: Arc LSH-ST Stock






Left: Arc LS CSWOI Khatod 20mm, Right: Arc LS USXOH 611ma McR-18S






Left: Arc LS CSWOI Khatod 20mm, Right: Surefire L4 Stock


----------



## roguesw (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Whats your drive level on the flu-pic darkzero?
I am contemplating a build similar to this, stuffing a P7 into
a McLux PR head, but downgrading the drive level from 2800 mA
to about 1000 mA
cheers
nice build
Best regards
Des


----------



## greenLED (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Master Darkzero is BACK!! :rock:


----------



## Supernam (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



darkzero said:


> I stuffed a P7 into an Arc LS!



You're mad.oo:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Wow, what a neat job.

I love the Aleph tri-flupic P7 L.E

I have an Aleph-LE compatible 27XR light made by TB.

Apparently the P7 should fit straight into the hole of the 27XR reflector
to produce a nice beam.

This L.E looks like it might be exactly what I want.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

How did you get 2.8Ah ti this LED?

How ybout some beamshots?

This Arc looks awesome man!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## olrac (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

That is Crazy Cool!!!!!!!
Fantastic Work!

I don know... maybe we have to call you BRIGHTzero from now on 

BTW Happy B-day


----------



## Fallingwater (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

That led is either way underdriven or you're torturing your cells. I assume you already know this, though.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Thanks Miguel & olrac. Yup I turned 30 today! I feel old now. :laughing:

roguesw, I have no idea what the TriFlupic puts out. I'm running the outputs in parallel. I'm still trying to find a definite answer. Anyone know what each output is rated?

toby_pra, I promise to get beamshots but not till next week or so when I get my other tail pack & the McR-20 in. I will post beamshots with both reflectors.

Fallingwater, as you can see in the pic, I'm running the three outputs of the TriFlupic in parallel to the P7. I don't know what the the TriFlupic is rated but I doubt it can get 2.8a to the P7 on a R123. It's still very bright though & gets really hot if left on for a while! Yes I know I'm killing the Li-Ion. I'll be using a 14670 later but even with that I'm sure it's tough on the battery. That's ok, I have plenty of other Arc LSs for practical & every day use. This one is strictly for the cool factor & for showing off.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Absolutely fantastic. When LS3 sleeps, it dreams of being your mod.

Where do I send my LSH to get modded? Just kidding...


----------



## TexLite (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



darkzero said:


> roguesw, I have no idea what the TriFlupic puts out. I'm running the outputs in parallel. I'm still trying to find a definite answer. Anyone know what each output is rated.
> 
> Fallingwater, as you can see in the pic, I'm running the three outputs of the TriFlupic in parallel to the P7. I don't know what the the TriFlupic is rated but I doubt it can get 2.8a to the P7 on a R123. It's still very bright though & gets really hot if left on for a while! Yes I know I'm killing the Li-Ion. I'll be using a 14670 later but even with that I'm sure it's tough on the battery. That's ok, I have plenty of other Arc LSs for practical & every day use. This one is strictly for the cool factor & for showing off.


 

Great Mod,Very Clean!

Level 8 I'm getting 1421ma,Burst is 1200ma per output,I get like 3.576a.It heats up a 2D Mag pretty well at that that level,I cant imagine that little rocket with a cell that could actually provide close to that amperage to the emitter.The strange thing is on level 10 output is 2214ma,its maxed here except for the step up to burst.If I,m getting full current on three outputs thats ~730ma per out,not sure what to make of this.I'm going to put together another and check the current output.

Michael


----------



## greenLED (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



darkzero said:


> Thanks Miguel & olrac. Yup I turned 30 today! I feel old now. :laughing:



30, OMG! It's all downhill from there, man!

Happy Wishes!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



TexLite said:


> Great Mod,Very Clean!
> 
> Level 8 I'm getting 1421ma,Burst is 1200ma per output,I get like 3.576a.It heats up a 2D Mag pretty well at that that level,I cant imagine that little rocket with a cell that could actually provide close to that amperage to the emitter.The strange thing is on level 10 output is 2214ma,its maxed here except for the step up to burst.If I,m getting full current on three outputs thats ~730ma per out,not sure what to make of this.I'm going to put together another and check the current output.
> 
> Michael


 
How do I get to burst mode?

EDIT: N/M saw your other post. Thanks Michael.


----------



## TexLite (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Yep,same for the Tri-Flupic.Burst is level 3.This is the only thread I know of,but if you have the flowchart you probably already seen it. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/123520

It should have came in Interface 1,press 5 times,not click,and hold on the 5th press.If all presses have been less than 1 second each,you'll see a quick flash,if you continue to hold it will flash twice,three times and so on.If you want interface two,just release the momentary switch after it flashes two times but before it flashes three times etc.To set the levels 1 and 2 in interface 2,press the switch 7 times and hold the seventh,you'll see one flash indicating you're about to set level one,after the one flash and as you continue to hold the switch the Flupic will turn on at brightness 1 and step up through brightness 10,when you get to the level you want it set at,just release the switch.To set level 2,same procedure,7 presses,hold the 7th,flash once for level 1,continue to hold,will count up to 10,the down to 0,continue to hold,Flupic will flash twice for level 2,will progress up through the levels,just realease the switch at the level you want in set. 

Once you get the hang of it you wont even need the chart,seriously.I still prefer interface 1,I have it set for 2,8,then burst.If I'm somewhere where I think I'll need high brightness right off or I'll be turning in on and off a lot,I set it for 8,2,burst,that way I just need one click.

Michael

Edit:Ha,Ha Cross posted again.Man I must type slow.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

:wow: very nice mod Will.  :twothumbs ... and glad to have you back my (old...   ) friend! :buddies:

Nice lanyard btw... :thumbsup: where did you get it from? :thinking:


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Cool Mod 

I'd be worried about driving a Li-Ion cell that hard. I hope your using a Protected Cell?? Since R123's are really only around 600-650ma 1.2 amps is the max you should be driving them.

Mac


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



Icarus said:


> :wow: very nice mod Will.  :twothumbs ... and glad to have you back my (old...   ) friend! :buddies:
> 
> Nice lanyard btw... :thumbsup: where did you get it from? :thinking:


 

Thanks ol' pal! :buddies:

I got the nice skull lanyard from J Smith. They normally come in a longer length but he can make them in different sizes upon request. He also offers monkey fists too.

GreenLED gave me a nice lanyard not too long ago (Thanks again Miguel!). I liked it a lot but found that he was not offering them anymore. When I saw that Jeff was offering them I asked if he could make the size I wanted & he did. Miguel's lanyard has a twisted body which I like very much too which you can see below. I hope he starts making them again. 

The glow in the dark bead is courtesy of Sigman (thanks Rick, see I knew I would find a use for them).


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

I cant waitz to see beamshots!:huh:


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



cmacclel said:


> Cool Mod
> 
> I'd be worried about driving a Li-Ion cell that hard. I hope your using a Protected Cell?? Since R123's are really only around 600-650ma 1.2 amps is the max you should be driving them.
> 
> Mac




I'll add to this, 2C is about the limit for what anyone would want to discharge a LiON, and Mac's right, according to testing done by some folks I trust a great deal on such matters, most RCR123 deliver about 600mAh regardless of how they're labeled.

The problem is not usually on the discharge side of things, though... what typically happens is the cell structure gets damaged by the extreme discharge and symptoms show up when one goes to recharge the depleted cell.

Best but unlikely case: nothing happened, cell is perfect!

More likely case: cell's service life has been reduced to about 10 charge cycles.

Worst case: vent, flame, KABOOM! oo:

I really don't think it's worth the risk, frankly. Just be caseful please.


----------



## Rudi (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***

Thanks for the Flupic programming explanation TexLite. Myself not ever having played with Flupic, could someone please explain the sequence of clicks and presses to go through the various levels after having programmed it to one's satisfaction. Fron the chart it seems that to get to level 3 one must click 5 times -- level 1, off, level 2, off,level 3 -- am I correct?

Many thanks.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



cmacclel said:


> Cool Mod
> 
> I'd be worried about driving a Li-Ion cell that hard. I hope your using a Protected Cell?? Since R123's are really only around 600-650ma 1.2 amps is the max you should be driving them.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Mac & Scott. Yes I'm well aware of the dangers & I'm not just saying that.

As I mentioned, I was planning on using a 14670 for this mod (better than R123 but still not safe). I didn't received the tailpack yet & I promised to post the mod when I did so I did without. 

When I first put the mod together I used an AW R123. On burst, I get 2.2A discharge from the battery. On level 8 I get 1.6A. At these levels, when left on for a few minutes, I pull the battery out & can definitely feel the battery is overheating. 

I don't use burst for more than some seconds & I really don't use the light much as it was intended anyways. It's really a show off light, I have other Arc LSs that I use as intended for.

Since then I've set the levels to 7 & 2. At level 7 I get 0.9A discharge from the battery. I don't use my precious AW R123s in the light. I've got a number of Trustfire & Ultrafire protected R123 that I use in this light. Again, I don't keep it on for long periods of time, the little sucker gets really hot anyways. I'm not concerned about shortening the life of the cheap R123s but I surely don't want to have to post threads about my R123 going  if I live through it. 

On a side note, a couple people have asked my to do this build for them & sell the light to them. Because of this issue I have turned them all down. Even if I were to do the mod or sell the light (which I won't) & give them fair warning or state that I'm not responsible for any mishaps, I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing that it may be putting some one else's safety at risk.

Again, thank you for the warnings fellas, nice to know other members actually care.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



toby_pra said:


> I cant waitz to see beamshots!:huh:


 
I promise to get beamshots very soon as I promised to post this mod when I did even though it was not finished.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*



toby_pra said:


> I cant waitz to see beamshots!:huh:


 
Beamshots added to second post.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



darkzero said:


> Beamshots added to second post.



I am not sure if I can find the right words without it being edited by moderators. 
WOW.


----------



## TexLite (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod***



Rudi said:


> Thanks for the Flupic programming explanation TexLite. Myself not ever having played with Flupic, could someone please explain the sequence of clicks and presses to go through the various levels after having programmed it to one's satisfaction. Fron the chart it seems that to get to level 3 one must click 5 times -- level 1, off, level 2, off,level 3 -- am I correct?
> 
> Many thanks.


 

To reach level three with a forward clickie,it would be press,press,click.So two half presses and the a full click press.
With a reverse clickie it would be:click,press,press.A full click to turn on,then two bumps to advance to level 3.

Will,sorry for the OT.

Michael


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*



TexLite said:


> To reach level three with a forward clickie,it would be press,press,click.So two half presses and the a full click press.
> With a reverse clickie it would be:click,press,press.A full click to turn on,then two bumps to advance to level 3.
> 
> Will,sorry for the OT.
> ...


 
No problem Michael. The information is good since I'm a Flupic noob too. 

I've seem to have got the interface down pretty good now. As you said, once I get the hang of it I won't need the chart anymore & it's true.

Again, as you said, I find mode 1 to be the most useful. On this Arc LS I have it set to 7 & 2. I liked 8 & 2 but because of heat & battery issues 7 seems to be best. 

So if I'm on mode 1 & I would like to change brighteness settiings, I must change to mode 2, 3, or 4, to change brightness then change back to mode 1? And to change stobe settings I must do so using mode 5 only then change back to whatever mode I was on?




smokelaw1 said:


> I am not sure if I can find the right words without it being edited by moderators.
> WOW.


 :laughing::lolsign::thanks::thumbsup:


----------



## TexLite (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*



darkzero said:


> So if I'm on mode 1 & I would like to change brighteness settiings, I must change to mode 2, 3, or 4, to change brightness then change back to mode 1? And to change stobe settings I must do so using mode 5 only then change back to whatever mode I was on?
> 
> :laughing::lolsign::thanks::thumbsup:


 

Yep,all correct:thumbsup:.
It could be viewed as inconvenient,but it actually keeps me(or someone I hand my light to)from changing the settings.And once you get the hang of it,its easy to walk up to one of the other levels,then change the brightness setting.

It is also convenient to be able to set the first level as either high or low.I mostly keep mine on low first,but sometimes change it to a higher setting,if I think I might be in a situation that might warrant a quick high brightness.

The funny thing is,with the adjustable strobe frequency,you can actually find a frequency that is disorienting/sickening.I have never experienced this with a strobe before.Probably not to Tactically useful,but amusing none the less.

Thanks,Michael


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*

Oh man these beamshots stands for itselfs...


----------



## TIP AND RING (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*

That is sweet!!!! Darkzero, does the E-can fit the LS internal threads?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*



TIP AND RING said:


> That is sweet!!!! Darkzero, does the E-can fit the LS internal threads?


 
Yes, same threads. The e-screw screws directly into the LS body so it's has good thermal transfer to the body. Because it screws in I didn't really need the lock ring but I added it anyways to help with thermal transfer for the TriFlupic. However the LS doesn't have that much meat to begin with & the P7 gives off a lot of heat.


----------



## TexLite (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: **Arc LS SSC P7 TriFlupic Mod** Beamshots Added*

Great beamshots,thats a real Pocket Rocket!

Michael


----------



## darkzero (May 2, 2008)

*Final update:*

Thanks to Fred who cut down a 2AA TSP for me I now have a 14670 TSP. I love the look & size of it. Also upgraded to a McR-20. Pics in first post, beamshot in second post.

:wave:


----------



## milkyspit (May 2, 2008)

darkzero said:


> *Final update:*
> 
> Thanks to Fred who cut down a 2AA TSP for me I now have a 14670 TSP. I love the look & size of it. Also upgraded to a McR-20. Pics in first post, beamshot in second post.
> 
> :wave:




Will, that's a nice looking light! I really like the clip mounted just above the Kroll clicky... and that McR20 seems to do a nicer job with the beam than the Khatod had done, at least from what I can see in the beamshot photos. Does the OP noticeably hurt the throw, or does it still seem to throw about the same distance?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Edwood (May 8, 2008)

How hot is it getting in such a small head?

Looks promising for a future upgrade to P7 with the SPY 007. 

Now we need to have Don make some proper P7 reflectors. 

-Ed


----------



## toby_pra (May 9, 2008)

Hello Will!

Very nice with that clip! And a very nice Arc-Collection...


----------



## Norm (May 9, 2008)

I might be missing something but why use a Tri Flupic when a single Flupic would supply the perfect current for this Mod? Even the burst current should be safe. 
Norm


----------



## darkzero (May 9, 2008)

Thank you Scott & Toby!




Edwood said:


> How hot is it getting in such a small head?
> 
> Looks promising for a future upgrade to P7 with the SPY 007.
> 
> ...


 
On burst it does get very hot after only 1-2 mins. I have the outputs set to level 8 & 2. On level 8 after about 10mins it starts to become a bit uncomfortable to hold. I never need to use it that long though & if I do I can simply choose a lower level. At level 9 discharge on the battery is very high.




Norm said:


> I might be missing something but why use a Tri Flupic when a single Flupic would supply the perfect current for this Mod? Even the burst current should be safe.
> Norm


 
A standard Flupic only outputs 1.2A on burst? I'm not exactly sure. Plus the .7 size Flupic is not available. The TriFlupic is .7 & fits perfectly in the Arc LS. I'm running the three outputs of the TriFlupic in parallel to the P7. The discharge rate of the battery is the only thing holding the P7 back from reaching 3A on burst.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 10, 2008)

Your safety valve is the Kroll switch, which should have melted by now. Your measurements for draw from batttery were without the Kroll installed. The Kroll is supplying mucho resistance, unless you have completely revamped the Kroll for resistance fixes. Using the twisty bodies would have given you more current to the led. You can modify your clicky body to a twisty by screwing in a regular Mini Maglight AA switch instead of the Kroll switch. You would have to adjust the length of the mini mag spring, making it short as possible or remove it and add electrically conductive material for proper length. Just a thought.

Bill


----------



## ktronik (May 10, 2008)

Hey great work!! 

How much length did you need to take off the reflector to get the beam that you got?? 

Khatod 20mm Smooth:






thanks

Ktronik


----------



## bryan24 (May 10, 2008)

I am looking to mod a 4C-mag with a similar kind of set up. Dose this driver do buck conversion? I want a 4c mag to run 3 18650's, emoli's, or A123's so the input would be 12.6-8.25v. The output functions I like are the burst mode 3.6A (parallel boards) settable 2nd and 3rd mode. 

It would be nice if the driver were set up to run a striped down slave daughter board for the current boost, thus not needing extra UI and control components. The only problem I have is finding the same features in a buck configuration. The whole problem would disappear if the P7 die's were run in series (maybe they will come out with this configuration later).


----------

